# Passed CGC today



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Happy 1 year to my puppy. He passed his CGC in a busy Petco store today. Not bad for a boy with ticklish ears who doesn't like for me to be out of his sight. Apparently he made friends with a lizard while I was gone.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations!! The last sentence cracked me up :grin2:


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

He is a funny little kid. The first thing he does when we go in the store every time is say hi to his friends, the ferrets.

His supervised seperation from me was next to the lizards, so I guess he was watching lizard tv to pass the time.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Yay! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So exciting!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------

